# Plc mas sencillo de usar a la hora de programar?



## yorjan (Mar 19, 2009)

que marca de plc es el mas sencillo a la hora de programar en diagrama escalera (kop) pero que tenga la opcion de trabajar con contadores rapidos. para instalarle un encoder incremental A/B ya que con el step7 de siemens no lo entiendo muy bien 

....gracias.


----------



## eddy70 (Mar 23, 2009)

hola el plc siemens trabaja bien, nosotros tenemos uno y nos da resultado recuerda que cada plc tiene su simbologia para contadores, timer, relevadores etc. dices que tienes problema con el step7 por que no pones tu diagrama escalera o en que estas batallando saludos.


----------



## LUIS_CANDIA (Abr 3, 2009)

estimado; manejo bastante bien el plc mitsubishi y el allen bradley, y te puedo recomendar el mitsubishi es sumamente facil programarlo


----------



## Kibur (Abr 4, 2009)

La verdad es que con Siemens es un poco difícil de entender. Por mi parte conseguir hacer que me diera la frecuencia del variador a través de un encoder incrementar A/B.
Te adjunto un manual en pdf para las CPU 312,313,314, no se que CPU utilizas pero más o menos para que te hagas una idea. 
Por cierto para parametrizar los contadores rápidos son funciones integradas de las CPU por lo tanto tienes que ir al hardware de la CPU y configurarlo ahí: 
El bloque de función para programarlo en KOP depende de lo que quieras hacer, por ejemplo, el SFB47 es para el contaje rápido, el SFB48 para la medida de frecuencia, etc


----------



## david mejia (Feb 21, 2011)

yorjan dijo:


> que marca de plc es el mas sencillo a la hora de programar en diagrama escalera (kop) pero que tenga la opcion de trabajar con contadores rapidos. para instalarle un encoder incremental A/B ya que con el step7 de siemens no lo entiendo muy bien
> 
> ....gracias.



hola 
soy nuevo en el foro solo quisiera saber si alguien sabe manejar el plc s7300 necesito escalizar una entrada analogica de 4 a 20mA para este plc


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Lee la documenación que trae, el plc de echo tra entradas de ese tipo, y si lo que vos tenes no esta de esa forma tenes que conformarlo primero


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2011)

yorjan dijo:


> que marca de plc es el mas sencillo a la hora de programar en diagrama escalera (kop) pero que tenga la opcion de trabajar con contadores rapidos. para instalarle un encoder incremental A/B ya que con el step7 de siemens no lo entiendo muy bien
> 
> ....gracias.




Si ,la programaciòn basica del SIEMENS S7, en cualquier versiòn es ,primitiva, no intuitiva,y poco poderosa.No te cuento con la versiòn DOS ,con la que comencè !!!
(Lo programè en los ultimos 25 años) 
Se debio a que historicamente la primera versiòn ,fuè escrita por alemanes ,que tenian otra 
-cabeza- a la hora de programar , otra potencia y recursos mas limitados los PLCs de entonces. 
Como le costaba entrar en los demas mercados,SIEMENS pidio a empresas americanas que le hicieran un editor y compilador mas amigable para las siguientes versiones.
Los YANKEES,hicieron  lo que pudieron y lo mejoraron mucho, pero las estructuras de base del PLC para funciones muy especificas tales como conversiones de nùmeros e interrupciones a perifèricos,no se pudo lograr mucho y todavia hoy ,hay que batallar bastante cuando se debe trabajar con 8 y 16 bits al mismo tiempo,nada que no tenga solucion pero se pierde tiempo para hacerlo bien y no errar. 
Asi aparecio la version para Windows 98 afortunadamente y las posteriores.Ademas de que el precio inicial del editor  era caro . (U$S3000)
Hoy anda por los U$S 500

Localmente y en Argentina te sugiero ,para usos generales,por costos y demas :
 DELTA ........... TAIWANES

No tendras problemas por conversiones de numeros entre 8 y 16 /32 ,su potencia vs PRECIO es admirable y el soft es gratis si compras al menos 1 PLC

Contadores muy ràpidos vienen en modulo aparte...
Las versiones mas economicas y lentas  suelen tener algun problema en los disparos por flancos,pero nada que no se soluciones.
Debes leer bien el ingles...eso si, por la doumentaciòn.
La documentaciòn a diferencia de SIEMENS (bien detallada),es un poco pobre , pero si tienes experiancia ,no es nada que no puedas sortear.
Si lees bien en ingles, evita las traducciones del ingles al castellano por parte de los chinos, podras terminar en el polo norte.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2011)

El mas cómodo que he probado, a años luz de los demás es el zelio telemecanique. (al menos para mi gusto)


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> El mas cómodo que he probado, a años luz de los demás es el zelio telemecanique. (al menos para mi gusto)



Programe varios...
Te refieres al ZELIO -Millenium de 6 entradas 4 salidas con display ?
El mejor en ese tipo,pero tecnicamente, no es un PLC como tal,sino mas como un LOGO se SIEMENS
 (pequeño controlador)
Si te refieres a la linea ZELIO de TELEMEC...
Para mi gusto un poquito duro...en partes, me recuerda a los inicios del SIEMNS S7,no me gusta el tema de asignar una entrada para marcha/parada,por ejemplo.
Tampoco  que para editar una linea ,te bloquee la visiòn del resto del programa,igual no esta mal.
El paquete de instrucciones, un poco pobre y a veces engorroso.No pude probarlo a fondo porque los programas que me tocaron con esta linea  eran medio simples. 


Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2011)

Cierto, mas bien es un microautomata. Para ser exactos los que usaba eran unos de crouzet que desaparecieron para dar paso a los zelio.
Tenían 8 entradas y 6 salidas, comunicación serie y el soft incluido y eran realmente simples de usar, pero no por ello poco potentes, permitían el uso de los botones del panel como entradas, mostrar mensajes, hacer parpadear la pantalla, grafcet y un bloque que consistía en meter una tabla de la verdad directamente, telerruptor y mil detallitos mas
También tenían un bloque para flancos que permite seleccionar el de subida, el de bajada o ambos. Seleccionar los dos flancos en un S7 200 es un peñazo.
Además de precio eran como la tercera parte de un logo y ni me imagino cuanto menos que un s7 200....


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Cierto, mas bien es un microautomata. Para ser exactos los que usaba eran unos de crouzet que desaparecieron para dar paso a los zelio.
> Tenían 8 entradas y 6 salidas, comunicación serie y el soft incluido y eran realmente simples de usar, pero no por ello poco potentes, permitían el uso de los botones del panel como entradas, mostrar mensajes, hacer parpadear la pantalla, grafcet y un bloque que consistía en meter una tabla de la verdad directamente, telerruptor y mil detallitos mas
> También tenían un bloque para flancos que permite seleccionar el de subida, el de bajada o ambos. Seleccionar los dos flancos en un S7 200 es un peñazo.
> Además de precio eran como la tercera parte de un logo y ni me imagino cuanto menos que un s7 200....




Ah !! el ZELIO chiquito ?   si muy lindo y potente para su tamño.
Si ya me has recordado...,fue el primero con flancos...y te permitia programar ladder de contactos...El sotf,nunca lo use...porque era engorroso la pantalla en la PC,para cuando terminaba de escribirlo...ya lo habia escrito 3 veces en el teclado y display,la verdad un balazo en su tipo.
Un poco mas carito que el LOGo de SIEMRNS ,por eso aqui lo usamos solo un par de veces.
Algo malo ?  La vesiòn con reloj, cuando se salia de hora, te plantaba el programa, deberia haber una opcion  de ignorar !!!
El soft, sirve para una empresa que necesita documentar programas para maquinas de LINEA,
es decir,maquinas que fabrico personalmente y necesito tener las vesiones documentadas.
Como yo hago prototipos especiales,nunca necesito una copia.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2011)

Pues no se, los que yo tenía iban de cine en todo. Y el programa del PC comodísimo.


----------



## dukex (Mar 10, 2011)

Yo estoy de acuerdo con unmonje, los DELTA son muy accesibles en precio y programación.  Cuando tenia que desarrollar algo mas complejo simpre utilízaba OPTO22 el software de desarrollo permite diagramas de flujo y código. eso sí cuestan un poquito mas que los delta , pero son otra cosa.

saludos


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con unmonje, los DELTA son muy accesibles en precio y programación.  Cuando tenia que desarrollar algo mas complejo simpre utilízaba OPTO22 el software de desarrollo permite diagramas de flujo y código. eso sí cuestan un poquito mas que los delta , pero son otra cosa.
> 
> saludos




Es que Dunning & Kruger  me tienen mal !!! jajaaaa


----------



## dukex (Mar 10, 2011)

jajajajajjaja todos estuvimos mal, muy mal alguna vez con ese efecto... pero lo bueno es que cuando uno se dá cuenta de ello empieza a salir de allí....


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> Ah !! el ZELIO chiquito ?   si muy lindo y potente para su tamño.
> Si ya me has recordado...,fue el primero con flancos...y te permitia programar ladder de contactos...El sotf,nunca lo use...porque era engorroso la pantalla en la PC,para cuando terminaba de escribirlo...ya lo habia escrito 3 veces en el teclado y display,la verdad un balazo en su tipo.
> Un poco mas carito que el LOGo de SIEMRNS ,por eso aqui lo usamos solo un par de veces.
> Algo malo ?  La vesiòn con reloj, cuando se salia de hora, te plantaba el programa, deberia haber una opcion  de ignorar !!!
> ...



Estas desactualizado eso era el primer soft, el que trae ahora, claro como todas las cosas una vez que lo conoces haces cualquiero cosa y lo probas alli antes de pasarlo al automata

El Milleniun III es otro potencitisimo micro PlC, Me manejo con Logo! Zelio y Millenium, ya que alguno d ellos tienen cosas que los otro no, entonces en función de eso veo cual se adapa mejor a mis necesidades y ese eligo


----------



## unmonje (Mar 16, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Estas desactualizado eso era el primer soft, el que trae ahora, claro como todas las cosas una vez que lo conoces haces cualquiero cosa y lo probas alli antes de pasarlo al automata
> 
> El Milleniun III es otro potencitisimo micro PlC, Me manejo con Logo! Zelio y Millenium, ya que alguno d ellos tienen cosas que los otro no, entonces en función de eso veo cual se adapa mejor a mis necesidades y ese eligo



No creo se trate de actualizaciòn DOC, lo hago permanentemente (estoy obligado), creo mas bien que se trata de opiniòn....
Ademas, si siempre puedo usar un buen PLC, para que optar por un chiche,duermo tranquilo de que nadie va a salir herido , que al equipo le sobra por todos lados...
Como lo veo,No todo es cuestiòn de precio...a mi las personas me importan en primer lugar.
Para lo demas , VISA...


----------

